# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ > سوال: پینگ 4.2.2.2 و تست سرعت dsl

## Javad_Darvish_Amiry

سلام دوستان خسته نباشید. میخواستم بدونم پینگ 4.2.2.2 برای چیه و چه کاربردی داره؟ مسئول پشتیبانی آی اس پی که adsl رو ازشون گرفتم، در جواب اعتراض من که سرعت چند روزه اومده پایین، گفته "این آی پی رو پینگ کن، چنده؟ نه سرعت خوبه!!!"
میخواستم بدونم داستان چیه؟! و برای تست سرعت اینترنت پر سرعت باید چه کار کنم. ممنون از همه اساتید.

----------


## moh_mov

سلام.
4.2.2.4 یه DNS srver هست که برای شرکت sun هست.
دستور پینگ یک بسته اطلاعاتی برای این سرور می فرسته و سرور هم به بسته پاسخ می ده.
با زدن دستور به شما اطلاعاتی داده می شود :
Reply from 4.2.2.4: bytes=32 time=276ms TTL=122
اگر این رو دیدید یعنی شما به اینترنت وصل هستید.
پارامتر ها عبارتند از :
bytes حجم بسته ارسالی.
time زمانی که طول کشیده بسته برسد و پاسخ به شما بر گردد.
ttl یا time to live مدت زمانی که سرور به شما اجازه می دهد اطلااعات این IP رو کش کنید.
time مهم هستش که برای من که 128 از داتک دارم اینه :
270 تا 300 که عدد خوبی هست فکر کنم.
یعنی من راضیم!

----------


## Javad_Darvish_Amiry

سلام. ممنونم دوست عزیز. پس طبق فرمایش شما، این پینگ میتونه تعیین کننده سرعت باشه. حالا یه سوال که شاید خیلی مرتبط نباشه، اما اگه لطف کنین پاسخ بدین، ممنون میشم. من با خط 512 تایمی که میگیرم 338 هستش. طبق تجربه شما این عدد چطوره و برای خط 2 مگ چه عددی مطلوب هست؟ سپاس بی پایان منو پذیرا باشید.

----------


## moh_mov

سلام.
تعیین کننده سرعت شما تا فلان جا(در این مثال ایالات متحده).که البته فقط مربوط به ISP شما نیست.از نظر من 338بالا هست.یعنی داره زیاد طول میکشه.
اینطور نمیشه در موردش بحث کرد.چون پکت ها بسیار کوچک هستند و به 1 کیلوبیت هم نمی رسند پی ظرفیت لینک ارتباطی شما رو کامل پوشش نمی دن پس تقریبا میشه گفت این تایم زیاد به شما کمک نمی کنه.(البته من اینطور فکر می کنم.)
اما توصیه من برای اینک بفهمید که به شما کم فروشی می کنند یا خیر استفاده از سایت های تست سرعت اینترنت هست.فقط کافی هست که تو اینترنت سرچ کنید.
در ضمن این عدد پینگ قابل اعتماد نیست به دلیل اینکه عده ای از ISP ها لینک ارتباطی خوبی رو ایجاد می کنند که اطلاعات پکت  IGMP که ping هم جزو اونهاست رو از اون لینک خارج می کنند و لی برای port ها  و protocol های دیگه از لینک های دیگه ای استفاده می کنند.
برای تست سرعت:
http://www.speedtest.ir/
http://testinternetspeed.org/
http://www.speedtest.net/
پروتکل IGMP
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interne...ement_Protocol

----------


## hraeissi

> سلام. ممنونم دوست عزیز. پس طبق فرمایش شما، این پینگ میتونه تعیین کننده سرعت باشه. حالا یه سوال که شاید خیلی مرتبط نباشه، اما اگه لطف کنین پاسخ بدین، ممنون میشم. من با خط 512 تایمی که میگیرم 338 هستش. طبق تجربه شما این عدد چطوره و برای خط 2 مگ چه عددی مطلوب هست؟ سپاس بی پایان منو پذیرا باشید.


دوست من ping برای این موضوع به کار نمی رود 
برای اطمینان از سرعت بهتر از از Transfer File استفاده نمائید یعنی فایل ارسال و یا دریافت نمائید 
در برخی موارد هم Brows دچار مشکل می شود که دلیل فیلترینگ است 
Ping دستوری است که صحت اتصال شما را به شبکه نشان می دهد 
4.2.2.4 بدلیل اینکه در اینترنت می باشد با دریافت پاسخ نشان می دهد که شما به اینترنت متصل هستید 
البته این نکته را اضافه کنم که در برخی موارد این دستور به شما چواب می دهد ولی صفحه ای را باز نمی کنید که آن به دلیل اشکال DNS است

----------


## vcldeveloper

> پس طبق فرمایش شما، این پینگ میتونه تعیین کننده سرعت باشه.


Ping تاخیر بین ارسال درخواست تا دریافت پاسخ از یک سرور مشخص را مشخص میکنه. شما ممکنه پهنای باند دانلود یا آپلود خوبی داشته باشید، اما Ping ضعیفی داشته باشید، و بالعکس. بالا بودن Ping باعث میشه در فعالیت های مبتنی بر Data streaming، مثل پخش فیلم و صوت، یا تلفن های اینترنتی، متوجه تاخیرهایی بشید. همچنین در بازی های اینترنتی که باید حرکات شما در کمترین زمان ممکن به سرور برسه، و حرکات دیگران هم به شما برسه، بالا بودن Ping مشکل ساز میشه، مثلا شما به طرف یک بازیکن شلیک می کنید، ولی تیرتان به بازیکن اصابت نمیکنه، چون قبل از رسیدن پیام شلیک شما، پیام حرکت بازیکن به سرور رسیده! Ping بالا میتونه در باز کردن صفحات وب هم تا حدودی مشکل ساز بشه، بخصوص که معمولا سایت ها از تعداد زیادی فایل کوچک تشکیل شدند.

Ping به ISP شما، فاصله شما از سروری که براش پیام می فرستید، و مسیری که بسته مورد نظر بین شما و سرور طی میکنه، بستگی داره. هر چه مسیر کوتاه تر باشه، تاخیر هم کمتر میشه. شما برای بررسی کیفیت اتصال اینترنت تان باید هم پهنای باند خودتان، و هم تاخیر زمانی بین ارسال و دریافت بسته ها را بررسی کنید. برای اینکه نتایج قابل مقایسه باشند، باید از متد یکسان و سرورهای یکسان برای بررسی استفاده کنید. سرور 4.2.2.2 یکی از سرورهای رایج برای تست Ping هست. برای پهنای باند، می تونید سرعت دانلود یک فایل را بررسی کنید، اما سرعت دانلود شما به سرعت سرور ارسال کننده هم بستگی داره، پس باید یا فایل های مختلف را از سرورهای مختلف دانلود کنید، و میانگین سرعت دانلود از این چند سرور را محاسبه کنید، یا اینکه از نرم افزارها یا سایت های مرجعی مثل speedtest.net استفاده کنید، که حجم داده ثابتی را از سرورهای مشخصی دانلود می کنند، و میشه از این طریق سرعت دریافت را با سایرین مقایسه کرد.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> 270 تا 300 که عدد خوبی هست فکر کنم.


همچین ping خوبی هم نیست. Ping اگر بخواد خیلی خوب باشه، باید زیر 100 باشه، که به ندرت در ایران دیده میشه. اینجا شما اگر ping بین 100 تا 200 داشته باشید، Ping خوبی دارید. 200 تا 300 برای ISPهای ایرانی نسبتا خوب محسوب میشه. بالای 300 هم نسبتا ضعیف. الان که خودم با 4.2.2.2 تست کردم، برای من متوسط تاخیر 210 میلی ثانیه هست.

----------

